# eigenen Schaltschrank/Klemmkasten bauen



## demerzel (13 März 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich hätte da eine Frage.
Wir bauen Automatisierungsanlagen mit Robotersystemen.
Um die ganzen Elektronik-/Steuerungs-/Sicherheitskomponenten zu verdrahten haben wir uns in der Vergangenheit umständlich damit geholfen
das wir diese Sachen in einem Schrank auf dem Roboterschaltschrank außerhalb der Anlage(kein Schutzzaun, sondern geschlossener Zellentyp)
aufgebaut und verdrahtet haben. Hinzu kommt das alles steckbar ausgeführt sein mußte und sich somit zusätzlich Verdrahtungsaufwand ergab. Nun ist unsere Überlegung eine Art Schrank/Klemmkasten direkt in die Zellumhausung zu integrieren.

Gibt es hierfür irgendwelche rechtlichen Einschränkungen oder andere Dinge die man hierfür beachten muss?
PS: als Montageplatte würden wir verzinktes Stahlblech verwenden!!!
MFG

Peter


----------



## wincc (14 März 2009)

hab sowas schön öfters gesehn ... dabei wurden aber immer standartkomponenten wie klemmkästen oder schränke mit den gehäusen umhausungen oder zellen verschweißt


außerdem solls ja nicht nur funktionieren sondern auch noch gut aussehn


----------



## Sockenralf (14 März 2009)

Hallo,

außerdem sollte es von AUSSEN zugänglich sein 



MfG


----------



## hausenm (25 März 2009)

Bei Dessauer Schaltschränke bekommt man für den Rittalpreis auch Sonderformate. Wir haben öfters Schaltschränke in Maschinengestelle integriert und nie Probleme gehabt (egal ob USA- oder Saudi). Zu beachten ist nur die Zugänglichkeit und ev. das Abführen der Prozeßwärme (Umrichter Trafo usw.). Wenn der Rob in einer Schweißaplikation steht würde ich von einer Integrallösung abraten- auch lackierarbeiten ud andere ATEX- Breiche sind dann zu meiden.
Gruß


----------



## demerzel (26 März 2009)

danke, haben jetzt auch einen Schaltschrankhersteller gefunden der uns einen modifizierten Schaltschrank anbietet.
ciao Peter


----------



## Solaris (26 März 2009)

demerzel schrieb:


> danke, haben jetzt auch einen Schaltschrankhersteller gefunden der uns einen modifizierten Schaltschrank anbietet.
> ciao Peter




Ja man staune, neuerdings werden Hersteller immer flexibler bei Kundenwünschen, woran das wohl bloß liegt?


Gruß Soli


----------

